# "Corned" pork and pork pastrami?



## john3198 (Apr 25, 2010)

Did a quick search on the forum but did not come up with much on this. Anybody ever tried "typical" dry cure spices (and TQ or IC) on pork butt like we do to make corned beef? Let it sit 7-10 days. What would you call it? Corned pork? 

Then how about you smoke it like pastrami with a lot of black pepper and maybe chrushed juniper. Again, like we make beef pastrami, but using cured pork? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## bbally (Apr 25, 2010)

Well the world generally calls cured pork butt or thigh *ham* 

Cured bellys and sections of selected rib are called *bacon*.

The shoulder and nexk cured in the "corned beef way" is called *Capicola.*

Basically it is always being done, it just is not called corned beef because it is pork hence ham is the term.


----------



## dangerdan (Apr 25, 2010)

The term corn was to desribe the salting process where in the olden days of King Aurthur salt was harvested and used in a course grade, the size of corn. 

Thru Romanian and other geographical areas sheep were the first to be corned then pork and beef. So I've read anyways. 

I have corned pork and found great success. Actually, I find it better than beef by far. Just don't cook the corned "product" of you choice too long that it cannot be sliced properly. 

Then going a step further Pastrami...This comes from a coppa muscle as described above.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 25, 2010)

Now that is a want of mine and has been for a while to and thats to make some pepperoni and capicola and salami. But I just haven't gotten to it yet as usual. Now that stuff you have there Dan looks awesome and thats just a butt???


----------



## q dawg (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is the link to when I did Porkstrami the last time......I'm going to do it again in about a week.....actually think I like it better than Beef Pastrami....really good stuff...!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=90569

Good Luck......Q Dawg

PS: the brine was made with Prague #1 pwdr


----------



## john3198 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. guys. I will have to try this.


----------



## saucier du fer (Nov 11, 2012)

So, this is a pic of the neck/shoulder ,or, "coppa", right?


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 11, 2012)

DangerDan said:


> The term corn was to desribe the salting process where in the olden days of King Aurthur salt was harvested and used in a course grade, the size of corn.
> 
> Thru Romanian and other geographical areas sheep were the first to be corned then pork and beef. So I've read anyways.
> 
> ...


This looks great.  I am going to get into curing meats and this is going to be at the top of the list.


----------



## saucier du fer (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks GREAT!


----------

